# 2009 Trad Showcase



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

Post up stories / pics of your 2009 hunting successes with traditional gear!


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

This should be good.

I hope to be able to add to it myself!


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Started out the year with this IN buck on New Years Day.










Filled last doe tag a couple days later.


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Tested out the new Hammer blunt by 3Rivers on rabbits.









In March traveled to Argentina.









This big old feral hog was cool.










Cappybara is the largest living member of the rodent family.


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Turkey season was a lot of fun. Shot this tom in MI on opening day.









My wife drilled another tom on opening day of the second MI season.









I finished up in IN with this jake bird. I was getting real tired trying to work and hunt.









Made up a bunch of arrows so I hope to have more pics to share later.









Best of luck to everyone. Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

Good grief Denny.....how bout leaving someting out there for the rest of us to shoot!!! :wink: 

What's the story on the Cappybara? Don't see much of them up here in PA.....


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Steve, They are an animal native to South America and can weigh up to one hundred and forty pounds. They are good to eat and make some of the most beautiful leather I've ever seen. They were numerous in the region we hunted. Not a difficult animal to stalk, but fun to hunt and watch.

I just published a story about the Argentina hunt in the latest Bow&Arrow Hunting magazine. I write the stickbow column for editor, Joe Bell.


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

Dsturgisjr said:


> Steve, They are an animal native to South America and can weigh up to one hundred and forty pounds. They are good to eat and make some of the most beautiful leather I've ever seen. They were numerous in the region we hunted. Not a difficult animal to stalk, but fun to hunt and watch.
> 
> I just published a story about the Argentina hunt in the latest Bow&Arrow Hunting magazine. I write the stickbow column for editor, Joe Bell.


:thumbs_up

I'll look for that next time I'm in Gander Mtn.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

DSJR, Congrats on everything. Did you use the 'No Mercy' on the hog?


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

AKM, I used a prototype Woodman Elite on the hog. The Zwickey No Mercy and the Woodsman broadheads are my two favorites. I usually have some of each in my quiver.


----------



## CA Bowhunter (Jan 17, 2004)

*Here's my 2009 Antelope*

This my 2009 California Antelope


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Blake, Beautiful antelope. Can you tell us about your equipment?


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

CA Bowhunter said:


> This my 2009 California Antelope


Awesome, congrats!!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

CA Bowhunter said:


> This my 2009 California Antelope


Nice looking antelope!


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Dsturgisjr said:


> AKM, I used a prototype Woodman Elite on the hog. The Zwickey No Mercy and the Woodsman broadheads are my two favorites. I usually have some of each in my quiver.


I think that I am going to invest in some of the Woodsman Eleite heads. I really like the one piece design.


----------



## flatbow1 (May 3, 2009)

Denny, you've had a good year so far....and it aint over yet. Great pics.

CABowhunter, nice antelope . That's an acomplishment with a bow.....hope you and Denny dont come to Alabama, I wont have a chance. lol. Just kiddin, yaw are welcome anytime. God bless.


----------



## CA Bowhunter (Jan 17, 2004)

Danny
I shoot a Bob Lee Classic 62' [email protected] Blake


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey folks.....lets keep this thread on track....IE pics (and stories) of 2009 trad hunting success.....

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## CA Bowhunter (Jan 17, 2004)

Heres some Grouse I shot this year.


----------



## Jamesw (Sep 14, 2007)

Shot this little fellow with a [email protected]" bamboo/osage lam bow yesterday.Used a 420gn arrow with a VAP Terminator broadhead.Shot was 18 steps and he ran 40 steps.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Jamesw said:


> Shot this little fellow with a [email protected]" bamboo/osage lam bow yesterday.Used a 420gn arrow with a VAP Terminator broadhead.Shot was 18 steps and he ran 40 steps.


Nice little buck!


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

Jamesw said:


> Shot this little fellow with a [email protected]" bamboo/osage lam bow yesterday.Used a 420gn arrow with a VAP Terminator broadhead.Shot was 18 steps and he ran 40 steps.


Congrats! 

:thumbs_up


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

CA Bowhunter, those grouse look like fun.

James, Awesome shot!


----------



## Jamesw (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks guys.I built this little bow in the spring to turkey hunt with and never got a shot.Hate haveing virgin bows so took it on whim to break it in and get something in the freezer early on.As luck would have it 13 turkeys came under my stand before the deer and we have no fall season.


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

We have an early doe season here in MI. I hate it (firearms legal), but usually go out and give it a try. Had a small buck walk by early and then this doe got too close. Beautiful morning to be in the field.


Used my osage PLX TD longbow, Traditional Only carbons tipped with the Woodsman Elite and Arrow Master quiver from Safari Tuff.


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

well this was taken in january of 2009....does that count?


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

junker, LOL looks like it counts to me. congrats


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

Nice deer Junker & Denny!!! :thumbs_up

Denny - I've got a pair of limbsavers on my PSR in right about the same spot, had them on for a couple weeks now and am really pleased with how they're working out. Interesting to see that they seem to work just as well on a much longer TD PL.


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Steve, I can feel a difference for sure. Not as much as on a recurve though. I've been discussing the subject of why some shooters say Limbsavers help and others can't feel a difference. We came up with the archer's grip factoring into this. Rod Jenkins says the more you grip the bow, the more you use your bowarm for a giant limbsaver and this makes sense to me. I've seen a very loose grip shooter get more noise out of the same set up (everything else equal) than a tight grip shooter. I tune my bows differently since I switched to just catching my bow with the index finger.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Opening day in WI, 9-12-2009. 17 yards right broadside. Lungs and center of heart. 

TradTech Titan, Beman ICS 340 tipped with a 125-grain Ace Standard.


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

J. Wesbrock said:


> Opening day in WI, 9-12-2009. 17 yards right broadside. Lungs and center of heart.
> 
> TradTech Titan, Beman ICS 340 tipped with a 125-grain Ace Standard.


NICE!!!!! 

:thumbs_up


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

Dsturgisjr said:


> Steve, I can feel a difference for sure. Not as much as on a recurve though. I've been discussing the subject of why some shooters say Limbsavers help and others can't feel a difference. We came up with the archer's grip factoring into this. Rod Jenkins says the more you grip the bow, the more you use your bowarm for a giant limbsaver and this makes sense to me. I've seen a very loose grip shooter get more noise out of the same set up (everything else equal) than a tight grip shooter. I tune my bows differently since I switched to just catching my bow with the index finger.


The grip thing makes a lot of sense to me. I'm not a huge fan of how the limbsavers look on the bow, but function definatly trumps form in this case. 

Speaking of grip, I suppose I owe you a thank you. After watching MBB III, I changed how I grip my PSR. Similar to your grip, big difference being that I tuck my pinkie and ring finger and "catch" with the other two. Tho I still do torque it from time to time, I'm much more consistant gripping like this.


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Jason, beautiful picture. I knew the deer over there were in big trouble after shooting with you at Comptons.

Steve, I'm glad you got something helpfull from MBB3. I think it is the best one in some ways. Sounds like you put some time in at the bale and it payed off. Thank you for your support.


----------



## Jamesw (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice going guys! Denny that is a huge doe.:mg:
Jason what a nice picture there.congrads to all.:darkbeer:


----------



## ronroettger (Apr 24, 2006)

Just got back from a 8 day Bowhunt in The Black Hills Got this WT Doe on Friday, Oct. 2nd, 9 yard shot she went 60 yards. A snow storm rolled in Wed afternoon and all day Thursday (winds 30-40 mph gusts to 60 mph 20-25 degrees) Friday was 25 and 3-4 inches for fresh snow made for a great hunt.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

ronroettger said:


> Just got back from a 8 day Bowhunt in The Black Hills Got this WT Doe on Friday, Oct. 2nd, 9 yard shot she went 60 yards. A snow storm rolled in Wed afternoon and all day Thursday (winds 30-40 mph gusts to 60 mph 20-25 degrees) Friday was 25 and 3-4 inches for fresh snow made for a great hunt.


Nice!


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Just got home from British Columbia. Had a great hunt and shot this bull at 8 feet.


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

ronroettger said:


> Just got back from a 8 day Bowhunt in The Black Hills Got this WT Doe on Friday, Oct. 2nd, 9 yard shot she went 60 yards. A snow storm rolled in Wed afternoon and all day Thursday (winds 30-40 mph gusts to 60 mph 20-25 degrees) Friday was 25 and 3-4 inches for fresh snow made for a great hunt.





Dsturgisjr said:


> Just got home from British Columbia. Had a great hunt and shot this bull at 8 feet.


GREAT stuff guys!!!!

:thumbs_up

Denny - What's your brace height?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2007)

ron and denny, great job guys! won't be long and i'll see snow here too!
denny, you kind of like a "reverse noah" shooting aninmals two by two!


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Shot this buck tonight at a waterhole. Dressed out 190#.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats..............again. :beer:


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks AKM

Steve, I run brace on the high side - 7 3/4" or a little more.


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

Congrats (again) Denny :darkbeer:

That's about what I run on my PSR. Your's looked higher to me in the moose pic, maybe it's just the angle or tired eyes playin tricks on me.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2007)

denny, great looking buck! it looks like you made a another well placed shot. congrats. 

dave


----------



## ronroettger (Apr 24, 2006)

*Great day, tomorrow even better*

I had a great day. I started a 6:30 meeting some of my co-hunter ed. instructors for breakfast (I am the lead instructor for the local Hunter and Bow Hunter Educations programs) We then went to the Rod and Gun club and put 50 students through the field test. Done at Noon I stopped at my stick bow shooting buddy's house where I had fresh Pumkin Pie and coffee for a light lunch. (warm coffee was nice after being out with the kids for 4 hours, it was in the mid 20's and an inch of new snow.) I went home let the dogs out. put my gear in the jeep drove an hour north to my brothers cabin. I was set up in a tree by 3:30 at 3:45 this nice lone nubbin buck came by. Now it is hanging in my Garage 32 degrees now and is going to get down to the mid 20's overnight. It was my first October deer at the cabin (the others have always been in Sept. or Nov.) also my first bow deer with blaze orange. It is Wisconsins youth deer hunt this weekend. And tomorrow looks to be even better! I will start out with breafast at 6:00am, then get the deer cut up and in the freezer. and the best part- I pick My wife up at the airport in the afternoon. She is a nurse and has been gone 2 weeks on a med. missionary trip to Africa with hopes of doing 120-150 eye surgeries


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

Cool story Ron! Hope your wife had a productive trip, and safe travel home.


----------



## Bed Frear (Oct 4, 2009)

Dsturgisjr said:


> Just got home from British Columbia. Had a great hunt and shot this bull at 8 feet.


.... WOW! Before coming to AT I thought a compound was the only way to go. I stand corrected. Damn!

-Joseph


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

My wife drilled this 4-point a couple days ago. It piled up about 80 yards from my stand. She is a true killer:smileinbox:


----------



## Tajue17 (Aug 18, 2005)

I don't know about you guys but I'm starting to get real jealous of Denny :darkbeer:


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2007)

denny,
give my congrats to marie. nice job!


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

Congrats to your better half Denny!!!


----------



## ronroettger (Apr 24, 2006)

*Got my 3rd deer of the season*

I had a few hours before I was heading to my uncles 80th birthday party. so I got into the stand just before first light today(7:00 am). Ran a big lone deer off in the dark/fog near my stand. At 7:25 I had a nubbin buck come in and for 20 minutes I was enjoying the show as he ate near my stand. I heard something just off to my left, turned to see a chipmunk running around. Just a little later more noise as I watched the nubbin buck, but it was louded I turned to see a doe standing 16 yards away at 7:45. I made a double lung pass though shot with a W.Woodsman head on a cedar shaft. She went 45 yards and fell within sight. One photo is were she stood, one of the arrow as I found it, one of her as she fell (hope the blood in the photo is not to much, I would not show this photo to most) one photo of the doe and I. it has been a good year 3 whitetails in the freezer with the long bow, and I have Vacation Oct. 31-Nov. 8th to hunt for my buck. Thanks Ron


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2007)

excellent work and photos ron! congrats on what sound like a great season so far. good luck in november

dave


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

ronroettger said:


> I made a double lung pass though shot with a W.Woodsman head on a cedar shaft. She went 45 yards and fell within sight. (hope the blood in the photo is not to much)


Wow...devistating broadhead! :thumbs_up Congrats! 

Ray :wink:


----------



## Tajue17 (Aug 18, 2005)

Ron those pics are great,,,, I honestly think everyone like myself likes to see the pics exactly like they where,, where the deer was standing & showing the terrain or background, the pass-thru arrow--> w/ impact blood, the deer exactly as found without touchup, and then you and the deer---PERFECT!


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

ronroettger said:


> I had a few hours before I was heading to my uncles 80th birthday party. so I got into the stand just before first light today(7:00 am). Ran a big lone deer off in the dark/fog near my stand. At 7:25 I had a nubbin buck come in and for 20 minutes I was enjoying the show as he ate near my stand. I heard something just off to my left, turned to see a chipmunk running around. Just a little later more noise as I watched the nubbin buck, but it was louded I turned to see a doe standing 16 yards away at 7:45. I made a double lung pass though shot with a W.Woodsman head on a cedar shaft. She went 45 yards and fell within sight. One photo is were she stood, one of the arrow as I found it, one of her as she fell (hope the blood in the photo is not to much, I would not show this photo to most) one photo of the doe and I. it has been a good year 3 whitetails in the freezer with the long bow, and I have Vacation Oct. 31-Nov. 8th to hunt for my buck. Thanks Ron


Congrats!! :thumbs_up


----------



## C-NOGLE (Jan 6, 2003)

*Indiana Recurve Buck*

This is my first traditional buck, my second deer with traditional equipment since starting last year. He is a 5 1/2 year old deer I know well in S.E. Indiana. Very massive, tall but no mass. Very unique and heavy bodied deer that I'm proud to kill to say the least. He was shot with a Black Widow takedown 52 @28. Traditional only arrows tipped with Magnus Snuffers. Traveled about 125 yards after the shot where I put a final shot on the deer at 5 yards.


----------



## underpowred (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice deer


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

Nice deer C-NOGLE!!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2007)

a job well done! congrats on the nice buck!

dave


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

*Some good lookin' animals here!

Congrats to all!*


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice buck!


----------



## non-typical (Jul 5, 2002)

Took this doe early in the season.That day started cool then as the day went on got warm.Alot of leaves on the trees so spotting deer was dificult until up close.Saw a total of 17 deer that day and decided after watching this one beat up a few of the other deer,that she had to go!! 25' up and still I waited for my quartering away shot and when it presented itself I loosed an arrow.She ran and dropped in sight!! Bow is a Osage&Bocote LB my hunting partner made me.60" 49#@29".Great start to the season.








Morning started out cool with alot of deer activity 1/2 hr b4 sunrise.Could here at least 4-5 deer walking around me then quiet.Silence was broken with a deer moving toward me grunting up a storm,stopping 15 yds from me a letting out a load grunt then a long hissing sound, checking out the scrape made 10 yds behind me.Once light came saw I saw a few small bucks traveling slightly outta range when suddenly I heard a crash to my left! It was this buck beating up a respectable 8 ptr.Once he finished that he chased around a doe for 25 mins. never stopping long enough for a shot! My heart was about to explode!! Then they were gone.Trying to calm down and figure what happened a twig breaks to my right and there he is at 15 yds and walking.I draw, he sees another deer behind me turns around and thats when I released the arrow.He took off and stopped and walked away.I saw my arrow on the ground,looked up at him near 50 yds and he collapse!! Deal Sealed.Sorry for the long story, just a unique deer.


----------



## dmanwarren (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey guys and gals, here's the first half of season for me in nebraska. Every thing taken so far this year was with "OLD CROW" a little hybrid made by John Holzrichter out of Wichita Ks. 60" ntn [email protected] shooting cedars around 580 grains.
Started off on 10/15 with a coyote (a first for me) at 12 yards out of a ground blind I made out downed branches and a couple cedar trees. Used a Ace 145 head. Broke his spine and caught lungs but he still had enough fight in him to chew up that arrow.
















Then 2 days later decided to sit in the standing corn about 30 yards from a ladder stand I had put up cause thats about how far off I was on where they were coming out. This girl came by 2 rows away and I had to let her pass a little before I could draw. Awful nice of her to go about 45 yards and expire next to a pasture road that goes half way around the corn. Was using another Ace 145.








Along came November and on the 4th I connected with a turkey (another first) at 12 yards out of a treestand. There was something wrong with her legs so I gave her to a game warden and later was told it is called fungal foot probably caused by open wounds on the legs from bailing twine or something. They said it was the worst case they had seen. A friend had given my a couple Pearson Deadheads son I was determined to use them.
























And finally on the 9th with only a couple of days left till rifle season I took this buck that was starting to look pretty big given the time I had left till first half of season was closed. Someone said they like a start to finish pics so I'll do my best. Here is where he was standing looking back at my stand 14 yards. Bear in mind this was 30 minutes after the shot.








2 yards from impact he broke half of arrow on tree.








Appox 25 yards second half worked out and was a very solid blood trail.








And at about 45 yards there he was. I got to use my second Deadhead and man does that make a couple of big holes!
















WHEW!!! that took a while to make up this post. Hope I didn't bore ya to bad. Now it will get a little more interesting after the rifle season.


----------



## dmanwarren (Apr 18, 2009)

And congrats to all the other posts on here, some fine looking animals!


----------



## camo_deerslayer (Sep 29, 2006)

*First recurve kill!!*

Shot this doe with my Dorado and a Muzzy Phantom broadhead. I was more exited about this doe than the buck I shot with the wheelie bow!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 27, 2007)

Here is my 2009 so far.


----------



## LoweBow (Jan 31, 2006)

Took this guy on 11-3-09. 147" Rough Gross.
Black Widow MA IV "Mossy Oak"
Axis FMJ 500 125 Magnus Stinger 4-blade Stinger.

Had over 500 pics of this guy thruout the summer.
This was my favorite as he carried 1/2 velvet for 3 days.


----------



## waiting4fall (Sep 20, 2007)

*First ever longbow kill*

Rick Welch Dakota Pro Hunter longbow. I was thankful to get a shot w/ my longbow this evening. I could'nt be happier, just wanted to share.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Tagged this Pa. 8pt on Nov 13. 10yd shot over a mock scrape I made and watched him drop at 40yds. 52# Black Widow PSRV t/d and Stinger tipped 2018 Legacy shaft


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats to everyone!:darkbeer:


----------



## LoweBow (Jan 31, 2006)

Post gun season doe down.
It was cold....Shot her right at dark and left her for the night.
17 deg when I woke up. 1/4 away shot..she only went 75 yards.
Camera fogged up.


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Ive been trying to kill my first deer with my first traditional bow this year but so far only a couple of misses. i did smoke this bull frog earlier before deer season though.


----------

